# Variation of yet another Light Tent



## rduncan (Jan 10, 2007)

I spend way too much time surfing the web and apparently not enough at the lathe. If the link works here is yet another variation of a Light tent using a plastic bucket.

http://www.instructables.com/id/E6VQS8JNGQEWPKH4JG/?ALLSTEPS


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Jan 10, 2007)

A bucket of thanks for sharing this link.

-Peter-[]


----------



## bob393 (Jan 10, 2007)

Thanks for the link, cool and quick!


----------



## stevers (Jan 10, 2007)

Not to mention portable. Set the lights in the bucket, grab the handle and go.


----------

